# Welcome to the US girls!!!



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm so excited I barely slept last night. Today hubby gets back from Belgium/Germany with our new three girls!! I can't wait to meet them!! Specially MY  Lenka (IPO 2) whom I fell in love with the minute I saw her pictures:
















Hubby says she is amazing!!! 

I don't have pictures of the other two yet but they are also very very nice!! A Drago vom Patriot daughter and an IPO 3, Vito x Olex granddaughter. :wub:


----------



## Keeno Beano (Jul 19, 2014)

*Welcome to the Us girls!!!*

:gsdhead:WOW. SHE IS BEAUTIFUL!!!:doggieplayball:


----------



## spiascik (Jun 22, 2014)

WOW!! :wub::wub::wub: Can't blame you for loosing sleep, I would have too! Can't wait for them all to get home!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow, whats her pedigree? She is very pretty. Beefy looking lady.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

gorgeous girl !!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

She is not on the workingdog.eu site yet. But I can tell you she has a very very nice pedigree.  We will post names and pedigrees of all 3 girls once we get pictures of everyone.


----------



## ragu (Feb 21, 2013)

Great looking dog. Please post pics of the others. I can't wait to see them.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm sure they will be posted on our web site this week.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Our very pregnant new girl - Robia v Salztalblick (picture taken with iPhone)


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Here are the new girls: 

#1 Robia vom Salztalblick IPO3, KKLa-normal hips/elbows! Pregnant
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/1006431/Robia-vom-Salztalblick

#2 Lenka van den Balkendreef IPO2 HD-A/ED-A
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/2631350/Lenka-van-den-Balkendreef

#3 Ninja aus dem Elbtal BH, AD, a-normal hips/elbows
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/1027373/Ninja-aus-dem-Elbtal


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Video of Robia training:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rpSCv1EwBmI


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

No wonder you couldn't sleep!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Awesome!!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice looking new pack!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice looking girls. Are you going to train and title them here?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yes


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Excellent! Congrats!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Our young Drago daughter. She is so full of herself! LOL


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Very pretty girls  I love the drago daughter!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

